# Searching for CO



## CI Balsillie (13 Jun 2006)

Hi all,

If anyone can help me to track down Maj. J. H. Bonner, please let me know.  I have looked high and low.  I have done just about all I can to find him, and his wife, Capt. S. Bonner.  They are CIC officers with the 75 Toronto Scottish Reg. at least they were when I was there as a CI.

Thank you all.

Thomas Balsillie,  CI  ???


----------



## yoman (13 Jun 2006)

Try www.411.ca


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Jun 2006)

Major Bonnar is the Regional Cadet Training Officer for RCSU Central. 

Check your PMs


----------



## CI Balsillie (14 Jun 2006)

Thanks all, it seems that i have found Maj. Bonnar due to some very good help from another one of the former (present) staff officers.  Thanks!  I knew I should have tried a place like this first.  I got answers here in 1 day and I have been looking for a LOT LONGER than that.

CI Balsillie


----------

